# Best gun for a female?



## Lisa (Mar 21, 2006)

In my country I will never probably ever see the day that I could have a CCW permit but, I am curious.  

What would you consider a good pistol for a female to carry for self defense and why?  It is the size, lack of recoil, easy reload?


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 22, 2006)

That's really a subjective question. It would depend on the size of your hand, the level of recoil with which you are comfortable, etc. Off the top of my head, I'd reccomend either a small to medium frame revolver chambered in .357 magnum (.38 special loads can be used for reduced recoil if necessary). Something like a Ruger SP-101 or a 3" S&W K-frame. Other good options include midsize Glocks (19, 23, etc.). From talking to people on the internet, it seems that many women like the 1911 platform. Even though the .45 has a little more recoil than 9mm or .40 S&W, the 1911 is comfortable in the hand and has enough "heft" to make the recoil more than manageable.

All of the models I mentioned are of excellent quality so reliability is really not a concern. You'll notice that most of them are somewhat "hefty" guns. Many women (or the men that buy the gun for them) make the mistake of buying a tiny little snubnose or a small auto. The problem with these types of guns is that they require a lot more skill to shoot them accurately and they have more recoil than their larger counterparts.

As far as not being able to carry in Canada...you could always move down here.  We'll let you have real guns so you wouldn't have to play with an air-rifle all the time :rofl:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 22, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> That's really a subjective question. It would depend on the size of your hand, the level of recoil with which you are comfortable, etc. Off the top of my head, I'd reccomend either a small to medium frame revolver chambered in .357 magnum (.38 special loads can be used for reduced recoil if necessary). Something like a Ruger SP-101 or a 3" S&W K-frame. Other good options include midsize Glocks (19, 23, etc.). From talking to people on the internet, it seems that many women like the 1911 platform. Even though the .45 has a little more recoil than 9mm or .40 S&W, the 1911 is comfortable in the hand and has enough "heft" to make the recoil more than manageable.
> 
> All of the models I mentioned are of excellent quality so reliability is really not a concern. You'll notice that most of them are somewhat "hefty" guns. Many women (or the men that buy the gun for them) make the mistake of buying a tiny little snubnose or a small auto. The problem with these types of guns is that they require a lot more skill to shoot them accurately and they have more recoil than their larger counterparts.
> 
> * As far as not being able to carry in Canada...you could always move down here.  We'll let you have real guns so you wouldn't have to play with an air-rifle all the time :rofl: *



:rofl: :rofl:

I have shot the .357 many times before (my husband had one) however, his was cutomized for target shooting.  It was really heavy.  I couldn't imagine carrying one for self defense, but maybe it is what you get used to.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I have shot the .357 many times before (my husband had one) however, his was cutomized for target shooting.  It was really heavy.  I couldn't imagine carrying one for self defense, but maybe it is what you get used to.


Well you could always try the "._44 magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world and it would blow your head clean off_. " :lol2:

I've a friend whom with her husband bought at first a Ruger P-89 (9mm) and both found it too large for _their_ hands. So they down sized to a Glock 7 (?) and found it just right. While they're pricey they're worth it. Among some of the best firearms in the world.


----------



## Drac (Mar 22, 2006)

Try the Sig P-232 .380..Small and compact..The Smith and Wesson (hammerless) Chiefs Special in.38 is also a nice firearm..


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd say what fits your hand, is of good quality, and is a major (9mm/ .38 spcecial or above) caliber.  Recoil is something you train for.


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 22, 2006)

Nothing from Glock.  Unless you have strong wrists or experience, you will not be able to properly fire the pistol.  "limp wristing" is the largest issue most woman run into with that manufacture.  Walther, Berreta, and colts arent too bad.  I would love a Beretta 92 bad...   But California = state of cry babies towards weapons.  Lisa you are in a awesome country....soo jealous of your laws


----------



## Lisa (Mar 22, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Nothing from Glock.  Unless you have strong wrists or experience, you will not be able to properly fire the pistol.  "limp wristing" is the largest issue most woman run into with that manufacture.  Walther, Berreta, and colts arent too bad.  I would love a Beretta 92 bad...   But California = state of cry babies towards weapons.  Lisa you are in a awesome country....soo jealous of your laws



umm... you are jealous?  I am sorry Beau, but are you mixing me up with someone else?  I LIVE IN CANADA!  Home of gun restriction and over the top laws! :erg:

I can't and probably will never be allowed a CCW.  I can only own a weapon if I register it with the government who has now wasted in excess of 22 billion dollars setting up and maintaining a data base that IMHO basically does nothing and helps solve no crimes and if I wish to have a hand gun I can only take it directly from my home to a licensed firing range and back again.  

Okay, I will stop ranting now... Beau my boy...you surely have me mixed up with someone else, LOL.


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 22, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> umm... you are jealous? I am sorry Beau, but are you mixing me up with someone else? I LIVE IN CANADA! Home of gun restriction and over the top laws! :erg:
> 
> I can't and probably will never be allowed a CCW. I can only own a weapon if I register it with the government who has now wasted in excess of 22 billion dollars setting up and maintaining a data base that IMHO basically does nothing and helps solve no crimes and if I wish to have a hand gun I can only take it directly from my home to a licensed firing range and back again.
> 
> Okay, I will stop ranting now... Beau my boy...you surely have me mixed up with someone else, LOL.


 
Hmmm looks like Colorado is a lot nicer now   Thanks for the reality check


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 22, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Nothing from Glock. Unless you have strong wrists or experience, you will not be able to properly fire the pistol. "limp wristing" is the largest issue most woman run into with that manufacture. Walther, Berreta, and colts arent too bad.


 What makes you say that women tend to "limp wrist" a Glock specifically? Limp-wristing (not holding tightly enough for the action to cycle properly) can be an issue with any small, lightweight weapon. In fact, the Walther you mentioned, specifically the PPK which is probably the most common, is actually a "hair" lighter than the Glock.


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 22, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> What makes you say that women tend to "limp wrist" a Glock specifically? Limp-wristing (not holding tightly enough for the action to cycle properly) can be an issue with any small, lightweight weapon. In fact, the Walther you mentioned, specifically the PPK which is probably the most common, is actually a "hair" lighter than the Glock.


 
Generally woman have issues with the poly guns like Glocks.  Not to mention the double stack magazine makes for a fatter pistol.  It's not like all woman I know can't fire them, just need to be aware of the issue of limp wristing.  Last thing you would want is freakin out, shooting once or twice and having a case jam the gun.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 22, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Generally woman have issues with the poly guns like Glocks. Not to mention the double stack magazine makes for a fatter pistol. It's not like all woman I know can't fire them, just need to be aware of the issue of limp wristing. Last thing you would want is freakin out, shooting once or twice and having a case jam the gun.


Once again, you're making a huge generalization. I'm not saying that there are some women that might have issues with a Glock. I've known a few men who did not like them. However this type of generalization is about the same as the people that say that "women can't handle a real gun, lets give them a cute little mouse gun."

I have a couple of female friends that have shot my glocks (and other handguns) and have had zero issues with them.  As I said, I'm not saying that there aren't women who have problems with them, but it's stupid to tell someone "don't get a Glock (or whatever), you won't be able to use it."


----------



## Blindside (Mar 22, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Well you could always try the "._44 magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world and it would blow your head clean off_. " :lol2:
> 
> I've a friend whom with her husband bought at first a Ruger P-89 (9mm) and both found it too large for _their_ hands. So they down sized to a Glock 7 (?) and found it just right. While they're pricey they're worth it. Among some of the best firearms in the world.


 
I've got a P-90, and I would never even think of carrying that thing concealed, I'd have all sorts of back problems from lugging that tank around.  The plus is that it IS a tank, and you can run some serious +P ammo through it without a worry.

I like glocks, and would recommend them, even for a woman..... (sorry beau).    If I were to carry, I'd use (and recommend) the compact glocks in the caliber of your preference, I don't really like the sub-compacts.

Lamont


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 22, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Once again, you're making a huge generalization. I'm not saying that there are some women that might have issues with a Glock. I've known a few men who did not like them. However this type of generalization is about the same as the people that say that "women can't handle a real gun, lets give them a cute little mouse gun."
> 
> I have a couple of female friends that have shot my glocks (and other handguns) and have had zero issues with them. As I said, I'm not saying that there aren't women who have problems with them, but it's stupid to tell someone "don't get a Glock (or whatever), you won't be able to use it."


 
Slippery Slope...  No matter what I say I do, It's just gonna be back to the issue of limp wristing, woman and glocks.  Sorry, but the ones I have shot with have almost always had issues with limp wristing.  Yes some woman can fire them properly, some cant.  Some men can, some can't.  But more woman have issues with limp wristing than men in my opinion.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 22, 2006)

My wife carries a Glock 19 and has been for years.  She's pretty small, doesn't have a strong grip, and has had zero problems with it.  Once again, just a matter of training.


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a Taurus Millenium 45. It is nice and small for my morning jog.


----------



## andy (Mar 23, 2006)

in texas you cab buy a five shot revolver--the 'thunder'--it chambers both the  .410 and the 45 long


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 23, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Well you could always try the "._44 magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world and it would blow your head clean off_. " :lol2:
> 
> I've a friend whom with her husband bought at first a Ruger P-89 (9mm) and both found it too large for _their_ hands. So they down sized to a Glock 7 (?) and found it just right. While they're pricey they're worth it. Among some of the best firearms in the world.



It's a Glock 26, not a Glock 7.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 23, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Slippery Slope... No matter what I say I do, It's just gonna be back to the issue of limp wristing, woman and glocks. Sorry, but the ones I have shot with have almost always had issues with limp wristing. Yes some woman can fire them properly, some cant. Some men can, some can't. But more woman have issues with limp wristing than men in my opinion.



When I first qualified for my CCW, it was with a Ruger 89P.  My first instructor didn't catch me limp-wristing with that.  The instructor wasn't a good one anyway.  When I decided to seek a better instructor (who was a police lieutenant) a few months later, he caught the problem immediately.  He said the Ruger was way too big for my hands.  He had me work with his service gun (Glock 19) and my limp-wristing problems disappeared along with his instruction of correct shooting stances.  He also helped me to understand and improve my gun handling better.  My groupings on the targets were excellent, thanks to him.

He had me try out several different brands and calibers of handguns while I was there training with him.  I learned a lot about handguns and how they handle.  That is why I decided on a Glock 26, which fits me very well.  

I don't think it is women per se who have problems with limp-wristing just because of gender.  I believe it has more to do with training and gun handling and whether the guns fit their hand size.

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 23, 2006)

Subjective indeed! I wouldn't classify it as a gender thing, I've seen women handle firearms better then men. I would look at it from a skill level perspective, or physical limitations (recoil shy, hand size, etc).

Just remember, things that can make a gun easy to conceal and carry  like light weight scandium, polymer, etc and small grips and barrel can also make it more difficult to control with defensive ammo. I shoot a 45ACP in competition, but  I carry a 3" 9mm. I was considering a 1911 Officer's model (compact 45ACP) but I figured the lightweight of the aluminum (all steel gun is too heavy for ME) combined with the +P ammo (short barrel 45s need a specific velocity for reliable expansion - but thats another subject) would make the gun a handful in a SHTF situation. I can hit more accurately and faster and carry more rounds with a 9mm and with current technolgy in bullets, 9mm is good enough for me.


----------



## Franc0 (Mar 24, 2006)

I gave a friend of mine (my family Dr. actually) some basic pistol training and he brought his 15 yr old daughter with him. After 1st working on basic handling and safety with an airsoft pistol at my home, we went to the range for some live fire practice. The pistol I brought was my Glock 21 in 45 ACP, and Doc brought a 2" S&W 638 in 38spl. I was pretty impressed to see the daughter shooting extremely well with both weapons, but she actually did better with the Glock and hit a bullseye on her 1st shot. It was weird cause she liked the feel of the snub nose .38 over the Glock.

Franco


----------



## 56Chevyguy (Mar 30, 2006)

If you are willing to practice A LOT there are plenty of small semi-automatics out there. My wife carries a small frame .38 revolver loaded with jacketed hollow point +P loads. She DOESN'T WANT TO practice a lot! A revolver is perfect for her because she just has to point and squeeze the trigger. The best gun for anyone, regardless of gender, is whatever gun feels comfortable to them.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 12, 2006)

If you're small and are concerned with concealability ... a full frame weapon may be a BIG problem for you.  I carry full frames and compacts.  I have one neat little revolver that I can tuck almost anywhere and like very much.  It's a .... ready? .... 22 magnum.  Almost no recoil, easy to hold on target and cute as can be.

Since the mere presence of a gun causes aggressors to clear off 98% of the time (in about 2 million instances per year) I don't get all that concerned about caliber and knock down potential.  If I was a cop ... you bet.  But I'm a civilian and don't have to stick around when things are getting dangerous.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 12, 2006)

Kahr's pistols seem to have a very popular following, regardless of gender.  People who have smaller hands appreciate the single-stack sized grip of the Kahr pistol, and that the trigger pull is a very smooth double action-only one.  

If you don't mind the all-steel K9, then that may very well be an excellent choice, if your locality allows for it.  It's about 28 ounces, unloaded.  

Otherwise, the P9, which uses a polymer frame, may be a nicer choice, if you want to shed a few ounces.  The K9 is a bit more friendly, when it comes to users, but with a bit of practice, either works fine.  The E9 is also a nice choice, if you're on a budget.  

The barrels for the above mentioned pistols are 3.5", and I am not sure if Canada still has that minimum barrel length requirement.  Otherwise, the larger "T" series (4.0" barrel) may be the only choice.  

In the end, it comes down to the individual lady.  Trying out various guns, seeing which works best for the shooter, is half the fun, after all!


----------



## matt.m (Jun 12, 2006)

Gee, I knew a lot of women while I was in the Marines.  They all absolutely loved the 9mm Baretta.  You see it is compact, extremely accurate, and the best part is the recoil is minimal.  I have had to shoot my 9mm against other human beings unfortunately.  However, I will say with all certainty that it will put someone down without prejudice.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 12, 2006)

Kahrs are nice guns if not a bit pricey for the model I was looking at.

I am now considering a gun for my wife. She is willing to do some training  with me and get her concealed carry permit, but she will never be "into" it as I am. I'm considering a J-frame 5-shot snub-nose 38 special or 9mm.  There's a rumor out that Taurus is releasing a multi-caliber gun called the "Triad" that takes 9mm/38sp/357, sounds interesting. I could have her practice with the inexpensive 9mm then progressively work her up to 38+P or even 357 Magnum loads (and if she doesn't like it, I'll have a nice little BUG).

I stress the fact that she IS willing to carry AND practice, BUT its not something she will love doing. With that in mind, I think the manual-of-arms of a DAO revolver is way simpler than any semiauto. I am a big semiauto fan myself, but the J-frame is simple and reliable. Consider this, you could fire all 5 shots from a coat pocket or purse, where a semiauto will jam after the first shot.


----------



## modarnis (Jun 12, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Try the Sig P-232 .380..Small and compact..The Smith and Wesson (hammerless) Chiefs Special in.38 is also a nice firearm..


 
Not a woman, but love my sig p-232.  It conceals well and shoots well.  Those smith concealed hammers also come in an airweight which might be a good option for women


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 12, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Gee, I knew a lot of women while I was in the Marines.  They all absolutely loved the 9mm Baretta.  You see it is compact, extremely accurate, and the best part is the recoil is minimal..



I used to have a Beretta 92 (civilian version of the M9). Low recoil..yes, accurate...yes, Compact?...I'd have to disagree on that one!


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 12, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I used to have a Beretta 92 (civilian version of the M9). Low recoil..yes, accurate...yes, Compact?...I'd have to disagree on that one!


 
No kidding...

The handle accomodates a double stack magazine, and is pretty wide as it is.  

The barrel is 5.0" long, and the slide is also thickly built.  Not exactly the ideal CCW tool, and even with the optimum holster and belt combo, still going to be difficult to conceal.


----------



## 9mm+p+ (Jun 17, 2006)

I hate long posts but this will be one.  I'm a bit old fashioned and think the obvious differences in the sexes is a good thing.  Not every woman can fire every gun well but then again not every male can either.  One of the great things to come out of recent changes in how we view what's right for women is most of it also applies to smaller males.  It would have been considered laughable 50 years ago for a 5'2" female to expect to be hired as a police officer.  Then too in many places the same applied to shorter males.  We've matured to the place where within reason we've eliminated size in considering someone for many different jobs.  As we get past silly things like girls can't drive, women can't fight, short people don't make good cops, the list of things like this is endless.  It wasn't very many decades ago that our own military was segregated.  
I own many guns, my wife shoots most of them.  Some she hates, some she likes, same with me I don't like every gun I own.  It's just so subjective in what you want, your size, your strenghs and weaknesses.  It's like asking what kind of car do I need?  You'll love something a man or woman of the exact same size will hate.  You'll think something recoils mildly that someone else will think is painful.  One rather male or female just has to try many different guns and see what they like best.  Right now I'm on a Sig kick but just a year or so ago was a huge Beretta fan.  Our own military and almost any sizeable law enforcement agency are proof that it's just not an exact science. There is almost constant changes and reviews of duty weapons.  We're right now seeing the final days of the Beretta M9 as the primary military sidearm.  With polymers almost anything is possible with size, weight and shape of handguns.  I like women to be women, but saying any certain gun's too much for a female to handle just annoys me.  Nothing you can say about a smaller framed female won't equally apply to a smaller male.  You can also be a large male with smaller hands or vice versa.  I'm 47 now and can see clearly that age also comes into play a bit, maybe not with me yet but I can feel it coming.  I'd say try everything you can find and get what you like.  If you're compelled to carry a certain weapon and it's just not comfortable don't keep quiet about it.  If it bothers you it's bothering someone else as well.  Weapons choice can mean life or death.  Male or female if you carry a weapon it should be something that feels like a part of you.  It takes time and effort to find the perfect match, just like dating and marriage or even buying a car.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 17, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> I am now considering a gun for my wife. She is willing to do some training with me and get her concealed carry permit, but she will never be "into" it as I am. I'm considering a J-frame 5-shot snub-nose 38 special or 9mm. There's a rumor out that Taurus is releasing a multi-caliber gun called the "Triad" that takes 9mm/38sp/357, sounds interesting. I could have her practice with the inexpensive 9mm then progressively work her up to 38+P or even 357 Magnum loads (and if she doesn't like it, I'll have a nice little BUG).


 
Probably not necessary for all three calibers.  .38 Special ammo is pretty darn cheap, and there are many places that sell lead semiwadcutter ammo for similar prices as 9 mm.  

Besides, out of a short-barrel revolver, there's not much difference between a warm .38 load and a standard pressure 9 mm load.  

I wouldn't make her fire full power .357 magnum loads out of a J-frame.  I used to have a model 640 (all steel), and firing full house loads were very, very unpleasant.  Five shots, and my hands would be cursing me the next day.  

At the same time, I did want something a bit more than a +P .38 Special load for defense, so I went with Remington's medium velocity .357 magnum load, which gives performance similar to a +P 9 mm load.  At least I could fire those with reasonable comfort.  

You may also want to check out Speer's new loads for short barrel guns, since they have a new 130 grain Gold Dot (+P) that performs quite well.


----------

